# New Vacmaster Pro360 Arrived today!!!!



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2020)

This thing is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 16, 2020)

Did you just order it or have it on order for awhile? Looks like a nice unit. We have a 380

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2020)

I ordered it about 10 days ago...thought it would arrive after Sept. 23rd.; it arrived early.
I have been playing around with it using scrap vac bag ends...I'm gonna really like it when I start sealing meats with it!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like a good unit! Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2020)

I have the 380 too!
Great machine, and definitely a step up from a food saver!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2020)

What is the difference between the 380 and the 360? Only thing I see is that the 380 can hold a 50ft. roll....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Great machine, and definitely a step up from a food saver!


Yeah, I use to have two food savers going during our big deer and wild hog processing day....not any more!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> What is the difference between the 380 and the 360? Only thing I see is that the 380 can hold a 50ft. roll....



I think your right, I’ve had mine for several years & I think the 360 is a new addition to their line. When I bought mine the only machine that had a 16” seal bar was the 380.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 18, 2020)

indaswamp
 , did you order from Vacuum Sealer Unlimited ?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2020)

Someone bought it for me as a gift, I do not know where they bought it. I think Amazon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2020)

I got mine from webstrauntdepot.com
Al


----------

